# 670G User / Ask away?



## MrDaibetes (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey gang. I am thinking of doing some sort of video about the 670g if you have any questions, could you post them here so I could answer in the video.


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 11, 2019)

Er - yeah.  What is it?


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 14, 2019)

Been on the 670g for 6 weeks with Guardian 3 CGMS, best pumping system I have ever had by far! My overnight levels on auto mode are incredible


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 14, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> Been on the 670g for 6 weeks with Guardian 3 CGMS, best pumping system I have ever had by far! My overnight levels on auto mode are incredible



That’s great to hear Phil


----------



## JohnWhi (Jan 23, 2020)

I have been using the 640G for three years and the 670G has just been recommended by a nurse specialist at the pump clinic. Phil's observation on overnight levels is interesting, as I seem to need less than 0.05u/h for part of the night. The nurse suggests that the 670G could shut down basal completely when indicated by the CGM sensor, and this could be useful. I am almost certain to take up the offer but any feedback from users here would help.
Many thanks in advance,
John


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

JohnWhi said:


> I have been using the 640G for three years and the 670G has just been recommended by a nurse specialist at the pump clinic. Phil's observation on overnight levels is interesting, as I seem to need less than 0.05u/h for part of the night. The nurse suggests that the 670G could shut down basal completely when indicated by the CGM sensor, and this could be useful. I am almost certain to take up the offer but any feedback from users here would help.
> Many thanks in advance,
> John



The MM640G will do that too with ‘Smartguard’ (when used with Medtronic CGM sensors), overnight and daytime if you want it to 
https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/07/64-days-with-minimed-640g-ep-3-what-is.html

What the MM670G offers, that previous pumps lack is a more ‘full’ auto mode, that combats highs by adding insulin (and a few other nifty tricks too). Might be worth pausing though as the MM780G may be nearing a launch announcement (possibly announcing timeline at ATTD next month?).


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 23, 2020)

In one article I read it suggested that the 670 behaved like a 640 when no sensors were present.  However I have also read that there is no option for setting a multiwave Bolus on a 670.  So now I am confused.  
Is it possible on a 640 to do a variety of Bolus deliveries including multi and extended?
Is the 670 all or nothing.  If I have sensors in it is a fully automated mode or can I switch it to behave like a 640 with basal suspension for hypos if I wanted to and cancel the auto mode.
Still thinking about what to do.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 23, 2020)

MrDaibetes said:


> Hey gang. I am thinking of doing some sort of video about the 670g if you have any questions, could you post them here so I could answer in the video.


Yes please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> In one article I read it suggested that the 670 behaved like a 640 when no sensors were present.  However I have also read that there is no option for setting a multiwave Bolus on a 670.  So now I am confused.
> Is it possible on a 640 to do a variety of Bolus deliveries including multi and extended?
> Is the 670 all or nothing.  If I have sensors in it is a fully automated mode or can I switch it to behave like a 640 with basal suspension for hypos if I wanted to and cancel the auto mode.
> Still thinking about what to do.



I *think* it depends on whether or not the MM670 is in auto mode. In manual mode it behaves much like the 640G, but in auto mode you can’t do dual, square wave, or TBR (because you don’t need to!).

so yes... I believe you can decide not to be in auto mode and run with predictive low glucose suspend, or without sensors, whenever it suits you 

Perhaps @MrDaibetes can confirm?


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 24, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> In one article I read it suggested that the 670 behaved like a 640 when no sensors were present.  However I have also read that there is no option for setting a multiwave Bolus on a 670.  So now I am confused.
> Is it possible on a 640 to do a variety of Bolus deliveries including multi and extended?
> Is the 670 all or nothing.  If I have sensors in it is a fully automated mode or can I switch it to behave like a 640 with basal suspension for hypos if I wanted to and cancel the auto mode.
> Still thinking about what to do.


Sorry for a bit of a late response, I'm a bit ill at the moment.

If you run auto mode there is no multiwave available. This is because your basal insulin is changing every 5 minutes. 
You can run the pump out of auto mode and have it like a 640G and have basal suspension for hypos. I have found fewer hypos in auto mode so I continue to run in auto mode.

Manual mode = 640g 
Auto mode = 670g 

I would suggest trying out auto mode though, and if you don't want to then stick to 640g.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2020)

MrDaibetes said:


> Sorry for a bit of a late response, I'm a bit ill at the moment.
> 
> If you run auto mode there is no multiwave available. This is because your basal insulin is changing every 5 minutes.
> You can run the pump out of auto mode and have it like a 640G and have basal suspension for hypos. I have found fewer hypos in auto mode so I continue to run in auto mode.
> ...



Thanks @MrDaibetes 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 24, 2020)

MrDaibetes said:


> Sorry for a bit of a late response, I'm a bit ill at the moment.
> 
> If you run auto mode there is no multiwave available. This is because your basal insulin is changing every 5 minutes.
> You can run the pump out of auto mode and have it like a 640G and have basal suspension for hypos. I have found fewer hypos in auto mode so I continue to run in auto mode.
> ...


thank you.
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 26, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks @MrDaibetes
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


Thank you. 



SB2015 said:


> thank you.
> Hope you feel better soon


Thanks any more questions ask away.


----------

